# Good Wing Sauce



## chefrc (Jul 26, 2010)

*Wings*
You can even use frozen ones if you thaw them first. Cut and seperate wing sections as usual. Now you can flour and deepfry. Sprinkle with dry rub and then smoke ,grill, or put them in the oven and bake. Just remember you want an inside temp of 170 degrees. Now this sauce recipe is great and is the perfect sauce for wings because it is only as hot as you want to make it. My wife will not even eat black pepper and she will eat this sauce.
 

*Wing Sauce*

1 Large or 2 medium bottles of you favorite Hot Sauce. ( Texas Pete, Cyrstal, Franks. You get the Idea.
1/4 stick of butter
Juice of 1/2 lime or lemon
1 heaping tbsp minced garlic ,Jarred up stuff is fine
1/4 to 1/2 cup of light brown sugar.
Stir well until everything is well blended and hot. Put several wings in a non reactive bowl pour on some sauce and shake until fully covered.  Serve with your favorite sides an ice cold beer and some Football .


----------



## rdknb (Jul 27, 2010)

that sounds good I will have to try it


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 28, 2010)

that does sound good. might have to add that to my list of things to try.


----------



## eman (Jul 31, 2010)

I had given a simular recipe to a friend and told him to use his favorite hot sauce. he used a lg. bottle of tobassco and said the wings were a lil HOT .LOL


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Chefrc said:


> *Wings*
> You can even use frozen ones if you thaw them first. Cut and seperate wing sections as usual. Now you can flour and deepfry. Sprinkle with dry rub and then smoke ,grill, or put them in the oven and bake. Just remember you want an inside temp of 170 degrees. Now this sauce recipe is great and is the perfect sauce for wings because it is only as hot as you want to make it. My wife will not even eat black pepper and she will eat this sauce.
> 
> 
> ...


what is a reactive bowl/ nonreactive bowl? i have always used stainless, never noticed a difference. i use an old butter bowl, after it has been washed, to coat the wings by shaking the bowl.


----------



## BandCollector (Jul 31, 2010)

This recipe seems to have the proper balance of hot/sweet to satisfy my taste.  I will definitely give it a try

Thanks,  John


----------



## chefrc (Aug 31, 2010)

Duck killer1

A reactive bowl would be one made of aluminum. The vinegar and citric acid in the lemon will turn the bowl black after a while. The only thing that will rust or pit stainless steel is over exposure to Sodium Hypochloride ( Bleach )

Pour some Coka Cola ( Which contains citric acid ) over a piece if aluminum foil and watch what happens. It's actually kind of wild to watch.

I just don't want anyone to ruin good cooking materials for lack of not knowing. Just looking out for you my friend


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 31, 2010)

Now thats some good advice there chef. Not everyone knows about the reaction of citus acids and vinegars. Now the sauce looks pretty simple yet good thou.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 31, 2010)

Great info as usual Chef - That is one of the first lessons we teach our 4H cooking class cause you know kids will just grab the closest bowl or pot

without any regard to what will happen

Good looking sauce - Mine is very similar and sometimes I will inject the sauce when I smoke


----------



## bigboy (Sep 6, 2011)

Chefrc said:


> *Wings*
> You can even use frozen ones if you thaw them first. Cut and seperate wing sections as usual. Now you can flour and deepfry. Sprinkle with dry rub and then smoke ,grill, or put them in the oven and bake. Just remember you want an inside temp of 170 degrees. *Now this sauce recipe is great and is the perfect sauce for wings because it is only as hot as you want to make it. My wife will not even eat black pepper and she will eat this sauce.*
> 
> 
> ...


I attempted to make this sauce this past weekend and while it was great for me my wife and killed nearly killed me due to how hot the sauce came out.  The lime I used was small maybe thats why everything came out so spicy? 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 5, 2014)

Bigboy said:


> I attempted to make this sauce this past weekend and while it was great for me my wife and killed nearly killed me due to how hot the sauce came out.  The lime I used was small maybe thats why everything came out so spicy?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


I don't think the small lime was the problem...Perhaps a whole bottle of hot sauce was the culprit.

You can always cut back on the amount of hot sauce to suit your taste.

Good luck,  John


----------



## bigboy (Feb 5, 2014)

In the 2 and a half years since I posted this I figured it out lol


----------



## venture (Feb 5, 2014)

Amazing how tastes differ?

We find Franks Original to be our favorite.  We find it also to be plenty acidic.  If we add acid it might be a few drops of lemon.

Our recipe is about 2 parts Franks Original to 1 part butter.

Then we gently kick it up with Sriracha to taste.

For the two of us that would be 1/2 C Franks Original, 1/2 stick Butter and a tsp or two of Sriracha.

Everybody has their favorite.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Mar 29, 2014)

I tried this recipe recently. Its for 2lbs of wings. I used:
1/2 cup sriracha 
1/4 cup local honey
3Tbl butter
1Tsp soy sauce
Toss all of it in a small pot, warm to a slight simmer and its done.

Its nice and sweet with heat to it. Adjust it to how you like. The original called for 1/2 cup honey and 1/3 cup sriracha, but i thought the honey was a bit over powering.


----------

